# Please help!!! Light room CC and Lightroom Classic  issues. I'm about to abort the whole works ,It's been a nightmare.



## Mera (Dec 11, 2018)

Where to begin .

Ok been using lightroom platform on and off for 5 years or so.  No issues using the photo editing, but when it comes to migration and moving things to other hard drives and computers ,creating catalogs  on new platforms. etc  , i have had worse then bad luck.
I decided when the change came about , to go to Lightroom CC -  i do alot of travel , as well photography is mostly a hobby . My editing could be done while sitting in airports etc.  I was unaware of the many limitations  CC  had, when it came to printing, sharing ( lack of publish services , flickr , instagram, twitter,  as well as direct to email. to name a few.) and other things.

While getting everthing to the cloud  storage for Light room CC   over 10,000 images btw, the external hard drive decided to  die  ( a whole other story).  I lost so much....   I know have around 5000 images  in the cloud   ( thats what cc tels me in the all photos count any way.

Here lies the problem

I then decided to use both  Lightroom Classic CC  and  Light room CC.  I figured a quick sync and presto , move photos to Lightroom CLassic CC 


when  need to publish, print   do other edits cant be done in CC  version.   To this day its been a mess. 
only about 2200 photos available to Classic.   None of the pictures i  edit in CC or save to  CC  ever sync with  CLASSIC when I open it. 

I like Lightroom  but  to many times i have lost calalogs  when  going from one computer to another,   The loss of so many photos  , as well as the inability to print, share and use Light room classic   for things i cannot do in CC  is super frustrating. To the point now it is not an enjoyable experience to  edit my photos.

If anyone can give me some guidance it would be  great.

an aside   _ i have been on the support with ADOBE for  two  1/2 days .  in the past with them  having access to my system . They say should be good now evething should go to cloud and sync.   With hours   the Lightroom CLassic  CC says syncing 50  or syncing 98  photos and it does not do anything.


I was forced to make a  change by ADOBE when they made lightroom CLassic  CC and Lightroom CC .   ( im nota  computer genius , but im ok with them)  this indexing catalogs and things like that  and loosing photos .  I just feel my whole photo editing , finding photos , enjoying the hobby  is not there  as a result.

I may even pull the pin ,  start fresh .  say good bye to ADOBE .  But where does one go . 

i would really like to get  it sorted some day.


----------



## Replytoken (Dec 12, 2018)

Welcome to the forum, and I am sorry about the troubles you are having.  First question.  Do you have any backups of your image files (and your catalogs)?  If so, then you are mostly needing to straighten out your catalogs and workflow.  If not, then do you have any cards that still have copies of your files?  If so, then get a drive and start copying over what you do have.  As you have probably learned, backups are essential as accidents and equipment failure happens.

Regarding changes, you can continue to use LR 6.14 (if you have a license), but then you would not easily have access to LR on multiple devices.  If you want to use LRCC and/or LRCC Classic, then you should concentrate on creating a new workflow as this current situation is resolved.

Is LR still syncing?  And do you have a strong/fast/stable internet connection?  This can hopefully be resolved, but the best thing is to take things one step at a time and work with folks here (and at Adobe) so you are moving forward and not digging a deeper hole.  As I do not use the CC version at present, I am not going to offer specific advice on the syncing, but there are other members who can assist.

Hang in there,

--Ken


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 14, 2018)

Hi Mera

Ok, where are you up to now? Have you installed the Lightroom update released this week, which had some sync related bug fixes?

There is absolutely no reason you should have lost catalogs or photos anywhere along the line, so whichever version you're going to use from this point out, I'd suggest you spend a little time learning how to do things right. Even if you switched to other software, you'd have to spend time learning, so there's no point throwing the baby out with the bath water.


----------

